# Yeah!!!! Photo Albums Closed to Visitors!



## Lorraine (Jan 25, 2005)

*I just wanted to send a shout out and thank Nikos and Beverly for adding the online photo album line to our profiles. Now I can store my online album and password there without guests seeing them. Thank you!!!* 



ETA: It's located in "Edit Profile" at the very bottom.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 27, 2005)

I'd like to co-sign with L on this!  I just realized this yesterday (finally seeing the Crazy Greek prompt...D'uh!) and took my info out my siggy!

I was having the feeling more eyes than I wanted was in my fotki...and I barely have anything there yet.

Good job!!  *Applause!*


----------



## AllMine (Jan 27, 2005)

MonaLisa said:
			
		

> I'd like to co-sign with L on this! I just realized this yesterday (finally seeing the Crazy Greek prompt...D'uh!) and took my info out my siggy!
> 
> *I was having the feeling more eyes than I wanted was in my fotki...and I barely have anything there yet.*
> 
> Good job!! *Applause!*


----------

